
KISSmetrics: A Conversion Funnel Tool That Gives Your Site A Memory - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/22/kissmetrics-conversion-funnel/
======
aarong
Looks awesome, expensive though. Maybe there could be a pricing option based
on volume? Maybe there is and I haven't seen it yet...

